
Ask HN: How to implement a time capsule in software - slackwill
Is it possible to implement a time capsule in software? For example, somehow (cryptographically?) enforce that the contents of the software are not readable until a date in the future?
======
jeremyw
You're looking for "time lock encryption". Gwern [1] is a reasonable place to
start. Or re Bitcoin [2]. But as these state, the risk is your specific
implementation tech breaks in the intervening decades.

[1] [https://www.gwern.net/Self-decrypting-files](https://www.gwern.net/Self-
decrypting-files) [2]
[https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Timelock](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Timelock)

------
kelvinko
I am not a blockchain expert, but sounds like fall to application of Smart
contract?

fyi [https://medium.com/coinmonks/testing-time-dependent-logic-
in...](https://medium.com/coinmonks/testing-time-dependent-logic-in-ethereum-
smart-contracts-1b24845c7f72)

